# bombing the brits



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

starting a new thread to show the bombs that have landed so far:
(no trash talking please)

tippex-eyesack
cigar aficianado-cigar loco
deadbase-tashaz
jdawg-shuckins
satch-magicseven
skyhigh-ducrider
g-man-shuckins
rokkitsci-swingerofbirches
kingcohiba-shuckins
eggopp-eyesack
nicwing-tashaz
whiskey77-magnate
leenub-smelvis
daverave666-tmajer
poohbore-goldenmackid
seanp-ducrider
pantominehorse-goldenmackid
big t uk-juicestain
jimmeh-cigarloco
deano-jenady
Robusto-Jenady (delivery declined by Robusto)
senor robusto-magicseven
chrismclark-tmajer
eggopp-magnate
snooky-fiddlegrin
lionhead-copgtp
saggel-shuckins
moppy-smelvis

and many more to come!

thanks to everyone who has joined the fun!
(it's not too late to join the rumsack shuckins crew)


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Looks like fun! Can I play too?oke:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Ron don't forget,

Robusto-Jenady (delivery declined by Robusto)


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Jenady said:


> Ron don't forget,
> 
> Robusto-Jenady (delivery declined by Robusto)


I noticed that one was missing...lol


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Jenady said:


> Ron don't forget,
> 
> Robusto-Jenady (delivery declined by Robusto)


added...lol

you should be getting that one back eventually...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

One on it's way but on behalf of this forum as he is a member here. :mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Jenady said:


> Ron don't forget,
> 
> Robusto-Jenady (delivery declined by Robusto)


Wait, Wait, Wait....Who would decline a delivery from JENADY!!!????:shock::dunno:

This guy must not be part of this forum


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Declined? /boggle. That musta been the thread that was deleted over there that I missed.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

NVM. Please delete. I crossed a line, shouldn't have posted that.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

jim those smokes may be sent back as ash. and i thought i was kraze


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

wtf??? what the hell is this thread about?? sorry for my ignorance!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> wtf??? what the hell is this thread about?? sorry for my ignorance!!!


check this thread:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/271954-crazy-brits.html


----------



## LeeNub (Jul 21, 2010)

Smelvis hit me good style , preparations are in place for retaliation though my friend.


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

looks like the Allies are no more


----------



## PoohBore (Oct 15, 2009)

To pinch a quote from another Cigar lover.

"We shall defend our island, whatever the cost may be, we shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender."


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PoohBore said:


> To pinch a quote from another Cigar lover.
> 
> "We shall defend our island, whatever the cost may be, we shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender."


"We shall darken the sky with our arrows!" That's ok, we live happily & fight in the dark!

*THIS IS PUFFSTAR!*


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

What is a Puff Star?

and

So I've got this friend who was wondering how you track packages sent to the UK. the usps site tracking the only choice? Do you see any updates on it?


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> What is a Puff Star?


This is Puff Star. He failed miserably at being a rock star, so he started to smoke cigars. Now he call's himself a Puff Star. He thought it might help him pick up chicks.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Oh so Pete Johnson.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

LMFAO!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> oh so pete johnson.


bump worthy!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

bombs that have landed so far:

tippex-eyesack
cigar aficianado-cigar loco
deadbase-tashaz
jdawg-shuckins
satch-magicseven
skyhigh-ducrider
g-man-shuckins
rokkitsci-swingerofbirches
kingcohiba-shuckins
eggopp-eyesack
nicwing-tashaz
whiskey77-magnate
leenub-smelvis
daverave666-tmajer
poohbore-goldenmackid
seanp-ducrider
pantominehorse-goldenmackid
big t uk-juicestain
jimmeh-cigarloco
deano-jenady
Robusto-Jenady (delivery declined by Robusto)
senor robusto-magicseven
chrismclark-tmajer
eggopp-magnate
snooky-fiddlegrin
lionhead-copgtp
saggel-shuckins
moppy-smelvis
acmcc-bigslowrock
habana-habanos-wild7even
eggopp-tashaz
bigbarneyhotdog-bigslowrock
cj121-ericf
eugene sax-wild7even

and many more to come!

thanks to everyone who has joined the fun!
(it's not too late to join the rumsack shuckins crew)


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

34 have landed so far!

great job guys!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

38 bombs have landed so far:

tippex-eyesack
cigar aficianado-cigar loco
deadbase-tashaz
jdawg-shuckins
satch-magicseven
skyhigh-ducrider
g-man-shuckins
rokkitsci-swingerofbirches
kingcohiba-shuckins
eggopp-eyesack
nicwing-tashaz
whiskey77-magnate
leenub-smelvis
daverave666-tmajer
poohbore-goldenmackid
seanp-ducrider
pantominehorse-goldenmackid
big t uk-juicestain
jimmeh-cigarloco
deano-jenady
Robusto-Jenady (delivery declined by Robusto)
senor robusto-magicseven
chrismclark-tmajer
eggopp-magnate
snooky-fiddlegrin
lionhound-copgtp
saggel-shuckins
moppy-smelvis
acmcc-bigslowrock
habana-habanos-wild7even
eggopp-tashaz
bigbarneyhotdog-bigslowrock
cj121-ericf
eugene sax-wild7even
el catador-ericf
mr omneo-shuckins
r0lan6-shuckins
soulmanure-shuckins

and many more to come!

thanks to everyone who has joined the fun!
(it's not too late to join the rumsack shuckins crew)


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like you're still stirring up plenty of dust over on ukforums, lol ... another group bombing round planned some time soon?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Looks like you're still stirring up plenty of dust over on ukforums, lol ... another group bombing round planned some time soon?


it's an ongoing assault...lol

let me know anytime you want another target or two...


----------



## soulmanure (Sep 26, 2009)

shuckins said:


> it's an ongoing assault...lol
> 
> let me know anytime you want another target or two...


Shuckins, you are indeed the Mad Bomber. The war rageth on!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

39 bombs have landed so far:

tippex-eyesack
cigar aficianado-cigar loco
deadbase-tashaz
jdawg-shuckins
satch-magicseven
skyhigh-ducrider
g-man-shuckins
rokkitsci-swingerofbirches
kingcohiba-shuckins
eggopp-eyesack
nicwing-tashaz
whiskey77-magnate
leenub-smelvis
daverave666-tmajer
poohbore-goldenmackid
seanp-ducrider
pantominehorse-goldenmackid
big t uk-juicestain
jimmeh-cigarloco
deano-jenady
Robusto-Jenady (delivery declined by Robusto)
senor robusto-magicseven
chrismclark-tmajer
eggopp-magnate
snooky-fiddlegrin
lionhound-copgtp
saggel-shuckins
moppy-smelvis
acmcc-bigslowrock
habana-habanos-wild7even
eggopp-tashaz
bigbarneyhotdog-bigslowrock
cj121-ericf
eugene sax-wild7even
el catador-ericf
mr omneo-shuckins
r0lan6-shuckins
soulmanure-shuckins
celsis-shuckins

and more to come!

thanks to everyone who has joined the fun!


----------



## soulmanure (Sep 26, 2009)

Dammit if I didn't get my head lopped off! I will show the postmortem soon.


----------

